# Screen Print Label showing all sizes and what about where it's made?



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

I want to remove the tags and have my label and all the required info screen printed inside the shirt collar. First question: Do you have to have where it's made? I got some shirts from Monag and some say "made in china" and some say "made in vietnam." Second questions: in order to cut down on the screen costs, I want to put all sizes on my label and then be able to circle, or check, the size that the particular shirt is. How do you do that? With a special type of marker that won't run on the shirt? Please help if you know. I want to do this but I'm trying to make it as less costly as possible - thanks!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Sirvivhor said:


> First question: Do you have to have where it's made?


Yes. Country of Origin is one of the required bits of info that need to be on the label.



Sirvivhor said:


> Second questions: in order to cut down on the screen costs, I want to put all sizes on my label and then be able to circle, or check, the size that the particular shirt is. How do you do that? With a special type of marker that won't run on the shirt?


I wouldn't recommend this because when you receive the shirts from the printer, you won't actually know for sure any of the sizes of the shirts. You will be relying on the fact that the printer packed each size together. You will end up spending a lot of time measuring the shirts to make sure what the sizes are to circle them.



Sirvivhor said:


> I want to do this but I'm trying to make it as less costly as possible


Make sure your labels are only one color. Since the labels are small, the printer can usually put all of the labels on one screen and then move the screen based on which needs to print at that time. Also, talk to your printer about it and get their suggestions, maybe there are more options. Have you looked into heat transfer labels?


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Tim: that is interesting about putting the labels all on one screen. I will definitely talk to my printer about that! I have not looked into heat transfer labels because I don't have any type of equipment, other than an iron, to put them on myself and I'm buying really good quality clothing and don't want to mess it up. Thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Putting the labels on one screen will help a lot. The printer may have a heat press to apply the transfer labels. It seems many are equipped to handle it, since tagless shirts are so popular. Either way, your printer should have a solution to do this cost effectively.

Out of curiosity, are you relabeling because you are you selling to retail stores? If not, it may be ok to just keep the AA label. They are so popular right now, you may as well get all the benefit of using AA. You are paying a premium price for the tees, get all you can get out of it and save yourself the extra cost of relabeling.


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know yet if I will be selling to retail stores. The main reason I want to re-label is because I filed an intent for a trademark on my logo and the trademark and patent office has specific requirements about where your logo needs to be on the shirt - it can't just be on the front. Yes, I would like to save the cost and not re-label but it seems the government doesn't make it easy if you are trying to file a trademark on a phrase or name. Btw: what does "AA label" mean? Thanks!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Sirvivhor said:


> The main reason I want to re-label is because I filed an intent for a trademark on my logo and the trademark and patent office has specific requirements about where your logo needs to be on the shirt - it can't just be on the front.


Huh??!!?? Where did you learn that?



Sirvivhor said:


> Yes, I would like to save the cost and not re-label but it seems the government doesn't make it easy if you are trying to file a trademark on a phrase or name.


As far as I know, if you are trademarking a brand name for clothing, you don't need to feature the brand name on the shirt at all. It can be on a hangtag or your website instead.



Sirvivhor said:


> Btw: what does "AA label" mean?


American Apparel. Sorry, I thought you were using their blanks, but I'm responding to a few threads and getting mixed up.


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

kimura-mma said:


> Huh??!!?? Where did you learn that? The attorney I'm using to get my trademark. He said it either had to be on the collar or, on a hang tag.
> 
> 
> As far as I know, if you are trademarking a brand name for clothing, you don't need to feature the brand name on the shirt at all. It can be on a hangtag or your website instead. Well, he did in fact say hang tag too however, maybe I am confused about the hang tags: I thought they had to be sewn on the shirt somewhere - no? The other thing is, how will it be perceived if I have Bella shirts, with their name and all the washing instructions, etc., and then I have a hang tag with my logo on it? Will that look stupid? I don't really know. If the hang tag is something I can do more simply and it will cover what the patent and trademark office want then that would be great. Anymore advice is greatly appreciated!!
> ...


 I'm using Bella and Monag clothing. Oh, and Doggies Skins for the dog shirts.

Thanks Tim!


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Tim, I just responded to your post but messed up the quotes - I have lengthy responses to what you said - hope you will read - thanks


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Sirvivhor said:


> The attorney I'm using to get my trademark. He said it either had to be on the collar or, on a hang tag.


 The USPTO doesn't make any requirements as to where and how you use your trademark on your clothing. They simply require a sample as proof of usage. The most common usage of a brand name on clothing is a neck label and a hangtag, so that is usually the easiest to submit as part of the application process. But you are not required to have your trademark in a certain location of your clothing before, during or after applying for your trademark.



Sirvivhor said:


> Well, he did in fact say hang tag too however, maybe I am confused about the hang tags: I thought they had to be sewn on the shirt somewhere - no?


Nope, the hangtag is usually pinned or attached using a tagging gun with those little plastic pieces (I think they are called 'barbs'). If you've ever bought a shirt, you've undoubtedly ripped off a hangtag. If you're still unsure, just go into a store and take a look at a shirt.



Sirvivhor said:


> The other thing is, how will it be perceived if I have Bella shirts, with their name and all the washing instructions, etc., and then I have a hang tag with my logo on it? Will that look stupid?


I agree that perceived value at retail is very important. Only you know your intended market and what their expectations will be. Do they know Bella shirts? Will they like them or would they rather see your brand name?

When selling in retail stores, I think it's important to have both custom labels (makes the product and brand appear authentic and professional) and custom hangtags (gives the brand an opportunity to communicate directly to the consumer).

If you are only selling online, you can probably just do one of these (You can probably do neither of them, actually, but it seems you want to offer a better presentation than that). Custom labels would probably be more practical, since your customer wouldn't see the hangtag until after they purchased the shirt, and any info communicated on the hangtag would probably also be on your website.



Sirvivhor said:


> If the hang tag is something I can do more simply and it will cover what the patent and trademark office want then that would be great.


Understanding a little more about what you're doing, I'd say continue with the neck labels rather than hangtags. But keep in mind, the USPTO only wants proof that you are using your trademark as your brand name. The most common usages of proof are neck labels and hangtags, but they are not the only usages you can submit. Do not spend any extra money you don't want to spend just because you think it is required by the USPTO.


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Wonderful information Tim - so appreciated! Again, I have to think about what will be the best route. It is really not my intention, at the moment, to sell in retail stores. I was only going to see about putting a few of my shirts in a couple small stores in my area to get them noticed. In any event, thanks again - I would be still so very lost without the help and advice I've received on this site overall!


----------

